
Get the latest Wikipedia updates easily with IFTTT - edward
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2015/07/14/wikipedia-recipes-with-ifttt/
======
jakub_g
Sounds interesting!

BTW [https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/) probably has the biggest signup
button in the universe :)

~~~
mkagenius
yeah :) .. size is quite okay on the mobile version.

